# X-mod thread



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Thought id start a thread on these amazing cars.

Have 2, got them both out of the trash behind my local RS!!! both r both stock, but one had the case and extra motors in it. both neede a battery wire soldered back on, THATS ALL! 

do any of u have one?? if so, what one, and why did u get it??


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

I had the opprotunity to compete in the St. Louis tournament while on vacation this year, placing 10th. On a whim i sold my Classic '81 Yamaha 650 to go to Atlanta-At least to see the Atlanta Motor Speedway and see the finals(palced 9th!) I got to meet the regional winners and watch David Jun tear up the track! I never have competed with R/C before, and now have duplicated the tournament track and will have AMB scoring. Competitions are schedualed for March 12, 2005 in Warren, Ohio at the Son's of Italy club on North Park Ave. (we have converted an indoor Bocci-court). For more info contact North East Micro Association, Jim Stiles 330-847-7779. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## stealth T4 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have 1 its dialed its a 4 wheel drive


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

JJJKool >> Are they having the big race again this year radio shack that is?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- you just want the CAR!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I would spend thousands on xmods to win that car!!!


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud-(Mr. Bartos!) Pleasure to meet you Sir! Since I started this your name has been mentioned very often! Passing out local flyers I have met Dan Artman at "Raceway Hobby's" and with Lance at "Have Fun Hobby". I'd buy ya dinner At the Castle or drinks at Sally Eli's-I lived in Elyria some years back! 
The only information I have is not concrete! While ordering the track RCP did not have a "completed" design for the 2005 "tournament". Hopefully, information will be out shortly. The 2004 started in ? April? in North Carolina. It would be nice to have advanced notice and that a site would be more centrally located in Ohio!
Stealth, If your near Warren, Ohio the tournament is ON! We have duplicated of the tournament track and we received the AMB today! (Now if Mr. Bartos would only show me how to use this system, it should be Great!)

Open XMOD Tournament!
March 12,2005 Warren, Ohio Sons of Italy#2356, 2261 N.Pak Ave. RCP track and AMB timing. 3 classs STOCK - STAGE 2 -"OPEN", FOOD & BEVERAGES! INDOOR! $5.00 ENTRY PER CLASS. CONTACT [email protected] (330)-847-7779. Trophies for"Top Qualifier" "Best of Show" "Top Competitor"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the good old slot car days!!!!!!
Keep us informed on how things go, I will not be able to make it out.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 6 cell 4wd R-34 x-mod that rips. I am getting alot of cool hop-up from r/cmart that place is the bomb when it comes to mini cars and trucks check it out.


----------



## Wil (Apr 27, 2002)

I convinced my mom to get me a black 2000 Honda Civic, to which I have added new tires, a complete stage 2 motor upgrade with pinion, the AWD kit, a replacement Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R body (and the long driveshaft, which is included for those with the short to medium bodies), replacement wheels (no, I'm not driving a Mustang on Japanese wheels, so calm down all you American car enthusiasts, I'm one of you), and the replacement steering wheel that is included with the Mustang.
The only problem with it is that I broke the antenna and can no longer drive the car very far from myself. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement one.
I also recently popped a motor and battery wire off at the connection soldering, which I repaired only, to my suprise, to get a boost in power out put at the wheels.:freak::drunk:


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106588


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey guys,

I put on an xmod series here in Oklahoma. We race ecery other week. Mainly oval. We run on a tile floor with a little coke syrup for traction. We get about 15 drivers at each event. We run three different classes and have a running points series for the drivers. I have kids in the school with me that race cars that I maintain for them. Most of the drivers are realitively new to RC racing. I count the laps as the cars run on a keyboard. We are still too poor to buy the lap counting system from KOPROPO, which looks to be the best for these types of cars. On a 69 foot racing line, we have cars getting around the track in the low 5's. That is with 4wd, 4 cells and Stage 2 motors. I personally have a 5 cell car that I have ran into the 4's with as a 2wd car. And am trying to work out the kinks on a front wheel drive car to run. (Darn spur falls off drive shaft sometimes) 

here is link for the OKC guys www.OKCxmods.com/forum


atomicmods.com has antennas or if really need to use a paper clip.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey raceing in oklahoma i have a mini z can i race it with you guys


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I would have to say probably not since it is an xmod only racing series.

Now if there were more of the mini z's to race as a class, I would be glad to have you out. There is too much of a difference in abilities of the cars.

But, if you are interested in racing an xmod, let me know in advance and I can set you up a car to run in the Stage 1 class or 2 class for that event.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

any of you guys looking for an xmod track? i have an oval for sale from rcp

[email protected]


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I bought one and my 3 yr old daughter drives it and the neighborhood kids love driving it too. Darn near indestructable. That car has been run full speed into my wood baseboards in my basement 200x and the bodies stilll in one piece as is the whole car.

ONe question-when i drive it-it just has way too big of a steering circle. Has anyone figured out a way to increase steering throw? And yes the steering on the radio is turned all the way up.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ray
put a digital servo in it, lol


----------



## nunzio738 (Feb 28, 2002)

Try here http://www.atomicmods.com/


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

i have a acura rsx with a wheel upgrade and a acura nsx with a body upgrade


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

does anyone make lexan bodies for these cars


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone looking to buy a track? oval from rcp

[email protected]


----------



## Xmodsrc (Apr 11, 2005)

*XMODs!*

Visit www.xmodsrc.com

XMODs Custom RC cars are 1:28th scale replicas of some of the hottest tuner cars on the street. Designed for high-speed competitive RC racing, XMODs give up a realistic tuning and street-racing experience.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Xmodsrc said:


> Visit www.xmodsrc.com
> 
> XMODs Custom RC cars are 1:28th scale replicas of some of the hottest tuner cars on the street. Designed for high-speed competitive RC racing, XMODs give up a realistic tuning and street-racing experience.


That site hasn't been updated since 12/3/04. 

Now this is a nice updated site. http://www.kyosho.co.jp/web/products/car_bike/miniz/index-e.html .....just not for Xmods.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

anyone know the "normal" part number for the power FETs (any maybe a link to them)? I know the code on them is "A1793", but can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

scratch that, Im just going to convert it to "real" RC electronics. anyone know of any forward/reverse ESCs that are small? I'll keep you guys updated on how things are going..


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

raced with the oklahoma group last night had a great time going to put some go fast goodies on my car and come back in two weeks


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

You can create your own bodies. We use .030 lexan sheets on a homemade vacuum former. Heat the sheet and pull it over the original bodies. We have used the the original bodies modified with any body filler you can think of. They turn out nice!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hmmm thats cool i once took a 1/32nd scale nascar model and put it on the mini z but it wasnt wide enough other than that it fit 
i thought about buying another one and spliceing in a piece to make it wide enough then vacuum forming a body for them


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so would anyone be wanting to get together to play with the xmods and mini z s in the oklahoma city area just a fun friendly get together and race session


----------



## Xmodsrc (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey everyone, be sure to check out www.xmodsrc.com for more info about these amazing cars! There are tons of body kits, upgrades, and accessories available for your XMOD!


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

I've got 2 XMods (Supra & Camaro) and 1 Mini-Z (Mercedes [sold the Ferrari]). I bought e'm, built 'em, tweaked 'em... then the local HS with the track closed their doors!  Thought I'd give them all to my son, but he's not interested. So they're just sitting on the display shelf gathering dust.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

We in the OKC area have been going over to comp RC to get some play time in when we can on thursday evenings. usually about 2 or 3 of us that are doing it.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

New race season approaching quickly, will start in September and have a ten race series for trophies. We are located in downtown OKC, oklahoma at a school i work for.

Classes are:

Stage 1 stock RS car and hand out motor 2wd only
Stage 2 RS car and motors 2wd and 4wd class
Stage 3 RS body any motor or battery
FWD class RS car and motors 

If interested in more rules and times email me [email protected]

Mini-z are welcome to run with us, too?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

XMODS & MINI-Z
DSA RACING SERIES

presented by

OKCXMODS.com/forum & D.S.A.

Racing starts at 7:00 pm on Friday nights. At Dove Science Academy!!!!
10 race season for points champion
Racing on RCP prepared surface w/ a different course each week!!!!
$2 for a car per night and $1 dollar for each additional car
On site vending machines

Fall 2005 Scheduled race dates

August 26
September 2, 16, 30
October 14, 28
November 11, 18
December 2, 16


Xmods classes: stage 1(hand out motor), Stage 2, Stage 3, FWD
Mini-z & IWAVER classes: stock, Mod, F1, Monster truck
practice starts at 5:30 pm


For more info contact: Coach Case at 405-306-0134 / www.okcxmods.com/forum look under Racing Schedule and Upcoming Events


----------



## Xmodsrc (Apr 11, 2005)

*XMODS Deal*

Hey, I just got this coupon in my XMODS newsletter. It’s a pretty good deal. You can get a starter kit and a matching body kit for $35, they’re usually about $50.

You print it out and take it in the store. You’ll have to get on it tho cuz the offer ends Sept. 14.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

My Radio Shack is having a sale....buy one get one at half price...so I have 2! They are alot of fun!!!


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

well they are suppose to be coming out with a new xmod evo so maybe that is why they are selling. still great sale on these cars.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so legend tell us how did the first race go friday night


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What are the best bearings for the XMods? Anyone using the "wide" bearings?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

okracer check out http://www.cpminiraceway.com/index.html
may be you can convert an xmod to one of these


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you know i might try it if i could get a deal on the converstion kit to see if i could retro fit it to a xmod chassis


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who races at "Victory Lanes" track in Ohio? I was thinking of comming out to run my XMod.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

*xmod for xmas...*

okay I just bought 3 of these for xmas whats the latest and greatest?


----------



## cordiaowner (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all. I'm new to this form but not to R/C cars and airplanes. 
I got my first Xmod when they first came out and its still running strong. I started with the Skyline. I've put every mod you can buy from radioshack. and now I just got the subaru WRX and I'm starting to upgrade it now. 
The only problem I've had with the Xmods is I riped the antana off the Skyline because I was going too fast and run under my car and it got stuck.
Heres a pic of them The Skyline is custom painted with color change paint from autozone. The Subaru is stock blue with the CF hood.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Well hey guys from OKC got a few of the new EVO's big difference in the cars....also got an Iwaver that we race with....we start our new racing venue in january on the 27th in 06....we have been racing on a 100ft oval and it has been great fun along with about 160ft road course....


----------



## rockstar_1 (Aug 29, 2003)

I got 1 for me(06 mustang) and 1 for my son( corvette). MY friend got 1 for him and his kid also. We made a track in his basement useing garden hose as walls. This year for New Years i'll be racing. These thing are a lot faster than i thought.


----------



## rockstar_1 (Aug 29, 2003)

What are some common problems you have? The main problem i have is that the crystals seem to interfer with each other. Doesn't matter how many different combinations i try, always 2 out of the 4 of us lose signal.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

We usually run only 6-7 in a race and have had little interference with them...it might be signals given off by something else....anyways the most common breaks are the rear cups and the front knuckles on the Gen 1 cars which i think you have....you can get these in aluminum from xmod sites...and if you have AWD the dog bone link and the front cups might need to be replaced....try atomicmods.com for some other ideas...have fun!


----------

